# Orange Swordtail About To Birth



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hi guys I have orange swordtail that will be having her frys at the end of next week.next week im planning on putting her in my 2 gallon hex tank.i never put any in there before to have their frys but I am planning on putting them in the 2 gallon tank any way so I thought I would just let her have them in there.im plan on adding plants on the bottom and float some.is there anything else I should do?thanks guys for your reply


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As long as the filter is cycled you should be all set! Good luck.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thank you corallbandit.i will let you know how its goes.


----------

